# Meg 1993 - 2008



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh bless you, anniversaries are so hard but every day we miss our lovelies is hard too. I'm sure you are running and playing freely Meg, thinking of you both x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meg*

Just love the name Meg! I'm sure she and my Smooch and Snobear are having a fun time at the Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries are so bittersweet, my thoughts are with you as you're missing your sweet Meg.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking of you on the anniversary of losing someone so very special to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Patsy, sending hugs your way - anniversaries are so hard for us left behind, but I know that it doesn't take a special date for us to remember our lost loved ones

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO

Run free, play hard and sleep softly sweet Meg


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Always think of you on this day Patsy hugs


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you, anniversary days really are so tough


----------

